# watering without irriagation system.



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey friends! Hope everyone is enjoying the day! I need some suggestions.

I am wanting to invest in some new sprinkler heads to help water my front and side yard. The front is about 9k feet, and the side about 7k. I currently have a few impact sprinklers and a couple oscillating ones that ive accumulated over the years.

An issue I have is that my water supply is somewhat low. We have decent pressure to the house, but when trying to run more than one sprinkler at a time off different faucets, the output drops somewhat significantly. Ive contacted our utility, and they basiacally say we are at the end of one of their lines, so there isn't much they can do about it.

If anyone has recommendations on how to fix this issue, id be forever indebted.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not a fix, but a work around. You can use a 4 port spigot timer. This will allow you to run 4 sprinklers one after the next. You can also built an above ground sprinkler manifold with valves to do more than 4 ports.


----------

